# Specify a tuner in single mode recording?



## Bowlin (Dec 8, 2003)

Maybe this has been covered, but I couldn't find it. If so, forgive me for asking again...

I was recently "forced" to trade-in my trusty and nearly bullet-proof 721 for a 522. OK, reluctantly, I gave in to the march of "progress."

I use the 522 in single-mode — got no use for dual mode — because I simply want the dual tuner so I can record two shows simultaneously for viewing on my one and only television.

Because the broadcast networks can't be relied upon to operate on time, I make a habit of starting the recordings 1 minute early and continuing 3 minutes late, the default. This has always worked fine on the 721 as long as I remained aware that I could only use 2 tuners at once and the overlap might cause trouble when I was recording back-to-back shows if I wasn't careful.

With the new and improved 522, if I set up back-to-back recordings on the same channel and specify 1 mintue early and 3 minutes late on both, it will use the same tuner and ignore the late/early interference at the boundary of the two shows.

Is there any way I can force it to use the other tuner for the second, consecutive show on the same channel and get it to honor my late/early request?


----------



## Bowlin (Dec 8, 2003)

Uhhh...anyone? Please?


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Increase the before and after times and then unless you have something else also recording it should record each of the back to back shows on different tuners.


----------



## Bowlin (Dec 8, 2003)

n0qcu said:


> Increase the before and after times and then unless you have something else also recording it should record each of the back to back shows on different tuners.


That's what you'd expect, but it doesn't work that day. Regardless of the before/after settings, if the two consecutive back-to-back events are on the same satellite channel, it will ALWAYS use the same tuner, ignoring the before/after settings.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

Bowlin said:


> That's what you'd expect, but it doesn't work that day. Regardless of the before/after settings, if the two consecutive back-to-back events are on the same satellite channel, it will ALWAYS use the same tuner, ignoring the before/after settings.


There is a setting in the DVR to specify a 'preferred' tuner for recordings. Default should be tuner 2. That being said, have you tried to FIRST set the 'later' show/recording? and then set the earlier show/recording? I can't say that this will work as I havent tried this for recording the 'same' channel but maybe it'll see that tuner2 is already in use and use tuner1?!?!

*shrug*


----------



## Barry K. Nathan (Dec 31, 2008)

I ran into the same problem on my ViP722. I've never used any of the SD dual-tuner DVR's, but maybe one of the following tricks will work on those too:

1. Try programming one of the back-to-back programs as a manual timer.

2. Some channels are downmapped. For example, locals are downmapped from a four-digit channel number to a number below 100. So, record one program off the actual (four-digit) number and the other off the downmapped number. For instance, I recorded back-to-back programs on KVCR yesterday by programming one to record from channel 24 and the other from channel 8014.


----------



## kf4omc (Apr 11, 2006)

That is what I was going to say also Barry. If you are recording a local network channel then it will have 2 channel numbers with it. Recored the first show on the local channels number and set the 2 show that is on the same channel to recored from the dish network channel number (Should be a 4 digit number). Go thru your guide to the upper channels and you shoul see them up there...


----------

